# skinny Cobalt



## FunkyDragon (Sep 13, 2010)

I've had my frogs for over a year (two cobalts in an 18x18x24 Exo-Terra), and they've been growing really well together (believe they were around 6-8 months when purchased). Recently, however, one of them has lost a fair amount of weight and is getting really skinny. It's eating just fine, is often the first one to the flies, and seems fairly active, but it may be getting a little clumsy - I've twice seen it flip over and flail about before righting itself when climbing off a plant. Any idea what may be causing it? I've never seen any sign of aggression, the frogs each have their own private haunts (this one around the coco hut and the other behind a second-level brom).








You can see how thin it's getting.








A little fuzzy, but it shows the size comparison.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Definitly a bit too skinny. I would seperate in case the other frog is hogging most of the flies or if it is sick. Some fruit fly larva wouldn't hurt at all.

There are some sicknesses that would cause loss of weight, but I wouldn't be the one to know (Ed, this is your cue )


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

They both look thin to me.Take fresh feces to local vet before its too late !Good luck!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Are you using supplements?


----------



## Froggywv (Aug 9, 2010)

What supplements and how old are the supplements?


----------

